# Huntsman spider with snowball ice!



## orionmystery (Mar 5, 2013)

Kidding...that's her egg sac. Found her at night.



IMG_8899 merged copy by Kurt (Hock Ping Guek) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr

Long horned orb weaver, Macracantha arcuata in its web



IMG_9091 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping Guek) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr

Orb weaver with supper...not sure what prey.



IMG_6256 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping Guek) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr

Sap beetle, Nitiduliidae.



IMG_8878 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping Guek) 
orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr




IMG_8874 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping Guek) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


----------



## .SimO. (Mar 5, 2013)

Sweet lawdy.  These are great and creepy at the same time.  Thanks for sharing.  First image with the Huntsman spider is my favorite because that scares me the most out of the set.


----------

